
Color your SQL! (Qolor – semantic highlighting in Atom) - DavidLGoldberg
https://atom.io/packages/qolor
======
EdgeP
Been giving this a spin as I write quite a bit of SQL in Atom. Finding it
pretty useful so far.

~~~
DavidLGoldberg
Cool. If you find a new issue please leave one here:
[https://github.com/DavidLGoldberg/qolor/issues](https://github.com/DavidLGoldberg/qolor/issues)

------
DavidLGoldberg
Tested / used for several months. Want people's opinions.

